# Canon EOS R High Speed Display stutter solution (mostly).



## Ozarker (Sep 30, 2019)

There have been many who complain about "stutter" when they are in Continuous Hi drive mode. Here is a very good way to remedy that (mostly):

Menu--->Camera Icon---->6---->High Speed Display. Set high speed display to on. Obviously, this only works when shooting in Continuous Hi mode.

There is a very noticeable difference in the stutter. What "High Speed Display" does is allow the EVF display to update faster than the 5fps rate the camera shoots at. Give it a try. 

Somebody told me they want the smoothness of video from shot to shot. Impossible at 5fps and with a mechanical shutter. I was also told that "blackout" is preferred (by the same person). Isn't that caused by a mirror? Like the song says, "We can't always get what we want."

Anyway, "High Speed Display" is a huge improvement. This feature does _*not*_ work with adapted lenses. So when using an adapted lens, one is SOL. Canon EF, Tamron, Sigma, etc... it won't work.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 30, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> There have been many who complain about "stutter" when they are in Continuous Hi drive mode. Here is a very good way to remedy that (mostly):
> 
> Menu--->Camera Icon---->6---->High Speed Display. Set high speed display to on. Obviously, this only works when shooting in Continuous Hi mode.
> 
> ...



You also have to give up anti-flicker which might not be a worthwile trade-off for indoor sports. The only place where I personally would like to have high speed display is for macro, but I don't have any RF macro lenses yet


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 30, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> You also have to give up anti-flicker which might not be a worthwile trade-off for indoor sports. The only place where I personally would like to have high speed display is for macro, but I don't have any RF macro lenses yet


Well, I have anti-flicker turned on. I don't see a problem. High speed display has nothing to do with the shutter speed. Is that what you meant? Or am I misunderstanding what you meant?

Anti-flicker enabled means shutter lag time may be slower in Continuos Hi... but high speed display has to do with the display update rate.

I see your point about anti-flicker for indoor sports, but that is a different issue.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 30, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Well, I have anti-flicker turned on. I don't see a problem. High speed display has nothing to do with the shutter speed. Is that what you meant? Or am I misunderstanding what you meant?
> 
> Anti-flicker enabled means shutter lag time may be slower in Continuos Hi... but high speed display has to do with the display update rate.
> 
> I see your point about anti-flicker for indoor sports, but that is a different issue.



On my RP I can't turn on hi-speed display if I have anti-flicker on, maybe it's different on the R.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 30, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> On my RP I can't turn on hi-speed display if I have anti-flicker on, maybe it's different on the R.


That’s the same with the R. If you have highspeed display activated it’s not all that easy to see it gets disabled when activating AntiFlickering, but it does


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 30, 2019)

Viggo said:


> That’s the same with the R. If you have highspeed display activated it’s not all that easy to see it gets disabled when activating AntiFlickering, but it does


Ahhh.... so even though it is turned on in the menu it gets disabled when you shoot? Trying to understand. Both mine are on in the menu. It does turn off when not in Continuous Hi.

Edit: You guys are right. Weird.


----------

